# Good Schools and Residential Suburbs in Sydney/Perth/Melbourn



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello all,

We are looking for residential area with following criteria to search

- good government schools
- We are Indian family can stay in mix culture as we have styed in US where there was no indian families around still we made good local friends
- my self professional in IT industry
- Residence in radius of 20 kms of CBD sydney/melbourne/perth
- Looking for good family staying suberbs
- Looking 2 bed/1 bed , 2 bath/1 bath apartment/house
- Rent 250 pw as If I land w/o job in worst case scenerio.
- what is better apartment/house from security point of view (as my wife do not work)??

Any rule by govt or property rental like in germany such that there should be 2 bhk home for 4 people(for eg 2 adult and 2 kids) ?? 

Anybody would like to suggest or want to share your personal experience for above query??. I am also looking parallel on websites to get this info. 

I will post my results after I find suitable material on this matter.

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards
CD


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi cd

have u gone thru the sticky threads? all this info is there. well, not all but most of it, u can check the rentals in the property portals like realestate.com.au etc, allt he links are in the sticky threads. as for the rule, i have not heard of any such rule wehre u hv to have number of rooms for x number of members.

as for cities, u can check cityhobo.com, it will give u an idea about the areas

as far as the rental 20 kms away from the CBD goes, u will have to look at the suburbs, that will match your rental budget and doubt that would be that close to the CBD.

a lot has been discussed int he forum in the past, why dont u try searching the forum using different key words.

hope this helps

cheers
anj


----------

